

Free Screenshot tools - ineov
http://www.itsmdaily.com/2013/12/08/top-3-free-screenshot-tools/
Top 3 Free Screenshot tools review
======
guip
We use TinyGrab:
[http://tinygrab.com/download.php](http://tinygrab.com/download.php)

As a design agency we are constantly sharing stuff between each other. You can
configure it so it automatically uploads to FTP and copies the link. Really
fast and super handy.

We've also been really happy with the dual cursor screen sharing tool
Screenhero: [http://screenhero.com/](http://screenhero.com/) when screenshots
just don't cut it.

------
byamit
I recently discovered
[http://www.cockos.com/licecap/](http://www.cockos.com/licecap/) which lets me
take screen captures and save them as gifs. Definitely helpful when trying to
capture CSS animation bugs.

